# Grave's here since I was 19



## Candi27 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I came across this site while searching for some strange eye symptoms I have been having for almost 2 years now.

I've had Hyper/graves since I was 19, I am now 27. I have beat a lot of odds with this disorder however. Since I was first diagnosed and told I would have this disease for the rest of my life I just felt like I couldn't give up. I went through a lot of discomfort in the beginning. I had the bulging eye disease part of it, which was so bad looking back at old photos. I had a racing heart rate that got close to 200 during ay physical activity, and lots and lots of anxiety. It's quite strange because my mother had hypothyroid, so I am convinced thyroid problems in general are hereditary.

Anyways, So I got put on medicine immediately because my #'s were in the negs. I started Tapizole and immediately got relief. My eye that was bulging actually went back down!!! My heart rate got normal again and the anxiety not as bad. (Have always had anxiety and depression since the age of 16, so I don't blame it all on the thyroid).

So fast forward to the of 24..... my dr. switches me to PTU because I am of child bearing age. Since then, which once again, I don't blame the thyroid or the meds because I don't have any evidence, have had the weirdest symptoms. It started with dizziness, light headed feeling, visual problems, spacey feeling, always feeling like my head is so full, I see floaters and sparkles when I look at the sky or ground when it's bright outside. Even my night vision has changed for the worse. I am wondering if my small battle with the TED led to optic nerve damage or something, or could it just be a side effect of this med??

At any cost, I would like to say I am 6 days away from my due date with my first child, so I have beat another odd from this disease. While when pregnant they want you to be more on the border of normal/hyper so maybe it has a lot to do with my symptoms now.

Anyone have any similar symptoms???:anim_03:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Candi27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I came across this site while searching for some strange eye symptoms I have been having for almost 2 years now.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the Board! So, you have been on anti-thyroid meds for 8 years now? Have you had your liver enzymes checked periodically, I hope?

It sure sounds to me like you are having eye issues (TED/GED) so I urge you to see an ophtalmologist as soon as you can arrange it for much can be done to stave off the progression of this.

It does not sound PTU related. Here is patient info on PTU.......
http://www.drugs.com/ppa/propylthiouracil-ptu.html

Congratulations on your pregnancy and impending birth date!arty0006:


----------

